# Kings Land Resort Map & layout questions



## heathpack (Dec 13, 2011)

I have searched and cannot find a resort layout PDF anywhere-well, actually, I found one here on TUG but the writing is in Japanese.  Does anyone have a PDF of resort layout, I am trying to figure out building request for an upcoming Jan stay?

Are any of the rooms walkable to Hilton Waikola Village & the main pool there?

We are only 3 nights at Kings Land and honestly probably will not be in the room much, so it may not matter tremendously.  We like peace & quiet.  Are staying on a HGVC member's points, but not a Kings Land owner.

Thanks,
H


----------



## icul8rg8r (Dec 13, 2011)

We just returned from a week at HGVC Waikoloa and toured Kings Land while we were there.  It would be a LONG (hot) walk between properties. Faster way to get around is using the free shuttle that takes you to all the Hilton Properties there in Waikoloa (Hilton Hotel, HGVC, Bay Club, Kings Land - shuttles will also take you to the Kings Shops and Queens Marketplace).

They are opening PHASE II of Kings Land next year (saw construction) which will have the standard 5000/7000 points.  LOVE the Kings Land pool area, but thought the rooms were nicer at HGVC (Kohola Suites).  But all HGVC guests can use the pool & other facilities at the Hilton hotel (pool was awesome).


----------



## GregT (Dec 13, 2011)

icul8rg8r said:


> They are opening PHASE II of Kings Land next year (saw construction) which will have the standard 5000/7000 points.  LOVE the Kings Land pool area, but thought the rooms were nicer at HGVC (Kohola Suites).  But all HGVC guests can use the pool & other facilities at the Hilton hotel (pool was awesome).



I'd not heard that the Phase II would have the standard points pricing - that would be a very interesting development.  Where did you hear this?  Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## icul8rg8r (Dec 14, 2011)

We were actually given a KINGS' LAND PHASE II 2012 brochure after our tour that has the rates listed as follows (Plantinum/Gold):

Reg 1br King - 4800 / 3400
Reg 1br Double - 4800 / 3400
Reg 2bf King + Double - 7000/5000

1br PLUS King - 6200 / 4200
1br PLUS Double - 6200 / 4200
2br PLUS King + Double - 8400 / 5800

The 1br units all have 561 sq. ft. with an 82 sq. ft. lanai.
The 2br units all have 875 sq. ft. with an 129 sq. ft. lanai.

The PLUS units have higher / better views, although you cannot see the ocean from KINGS' LAND property.  GREAT pool.

The furnishings of the Phase II model unit we saw were quite modern & sleek; not decorated in the usual Hawaiian/Plantation type of theme one usually sees in Hawaii.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 14, 2011)

icul8rg8r said:


> We were actually given a KINGS' LAND PHASE II 2012 brochure after our tour that has the rates listed as follows (Plantinum/Gold):
> 
> Reg 1br King - 4800 / 3400
> Reg 1br Double - 4800 / 3400
> ...



Well, glad to see HGVC came to grips with the absurd points premium they were trying to get for Phase I of Kings' Land.  However, 875 square feet!?!?!?!  That seems incredibly tiny.  The current Kings' Land units at 1050 square feet seem tiny...I can't imagine any smaller for a 2 bedroom.  I guess we'll just have to suffer in the gigantic units at the Bay Club.

Wonder if this means they'll try to keep PH Tower at the more reasonable point levels?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 14, 2011)

These new point values for phase 2 are also listed in the new 2012 directory.


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmmm...are they expecting units to open in 2012? (seems ambitious)

Are there any floorplans (of the new units) anywhere?


----------



## DaveC (Dec 14, 2011)

I was just at Kingsland last month and they have a long way to go. They said that would open the rest of the road after the 2nd phase was complete.


----------

